# لماذا غزا العرب مصر؟



## بنت كلوج (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كتبها لطيف شاكر
مقدمة لابد منها:
اولا :اؤكد علي الغزو العربي الاستيطاني ولا اقصد الدين الاسلامي . 
ثانيا : اكتب عن الجنس العربي وليس الدين وعن الوطن وليس الملة.
ثالثا: اؤكد ان كل المصريين الان هم مصريون وليس عرب.
رابعا: حينما نتكلم عن ظلم العرب لايعني هذا الدين الاسلامي.
خامسا: ان ليس كل العرب مسلمين فالعرب تواجدوا قبل الاسلام.
سادسا :ليس كل المسلمين عرب فالبلاد الاسيوية مسلمون وليس عرب.
سابعا: يجب علي المصريين مسلمين و مسيحيين ان يتمسكوا بالقومية المصرية ويفتخروا بها, وليس العربية و يجب علينا ان يكون ولاءنا لمصر وليس لبلاد العرب . ثامنا :اعتبر ان التعليق بالايجاب يعني نحن مصريون اصلاء في مصر ونحمد الله انهم الاكثرية . اما بالسلب فنحكم عليهم بانهم بدويون وقرشيون ومستعربون ونحمد الله ايضا انهم اقلية لكنهم يتميزون بظاهرة صوتية .
تاسعا: الحضارة المصرية حضارة راقية افادت البشرية بالعلوم والطب والفلك والعمارة في حين ان الحضارة العربية- مجازا- بدوية صحراوية لم تفيد البشرية بل اضرتها. واذا لم يكن فآتوا لنا بالبراهين.
عاشرا: لم يكن الفاتح هدفه ابدا نشر الاسلام بل في الجزية وجمع الاموال وتسخير العباد وسنثبت هذا بالبيان والاثبات وهذا هو سبب الغزو .
كان هدف الاحتلال ثروة مصر وليس نشر الاسلام لانه لو كان الامر الثاني لنشروا الاسلام وتركوا البلاد كأي حملة تبشيرية آخري.
وقد يتهمني البعض بانني مغرض في هذا فارجو ان يسمح لي القارئ ان اسوق اليه مقتطفات من كتاب هوامش الفتح العربي لمصر للسيدة سناء المصري وهي سيدة مسلمة وقد اقتبست عنوانا من مخطوط قبطي قديم لخص طبيعة الحكم العربي لمصر "تلك الأمة تحب الذهب والفضة والنساء والخيل ولذات الحياة " وتقول سيادتها:وثارت الكثير من الفتن والقلاقل فيما بين العرب بسبب تقسيم الغنائم ويذكر البلاذري عن تقسيم الثروة ( لكل رجل عربي مابين الفين الي الف الي تسع مائة....ولم ينقص احد عن ثلاث مئة )
وقد استخدم عمروبن العاص نفوذه في جمع ثروة طائلة حتي بعث ابن الخطاب سأله عن مصدرها بقوله ( بلغني انك فشت فاشية من خيل وابل فاكتب لي من اين لك هذا المال ؟ )
ويرد عمرو ويعترف بالثروة التي حلت عليه بعد حكم مصربحجج واهية فيرسل له محمد بن مسلمة يقاسمه امواله فقال له قبح الله يوما صرت فيه لعمربن الخطاب واليا فقد رأيت اباعمرو يلبس الديباج المذهب والخطاب يحمل الحطب علي حمار ه فيجيبه مسلمة ابوك وابوه في النار ولولا اليوم الذي توليت مصر لالقيت نفسك معتقلا عنزا يسؤك غرزها ويسؤك بكؤها (عن ابن حكم)
وقد جمع عمرو ثروة طائلة من فترتي ولايته علي مصر ويقال انه خلف من الذهب سبعين رقبة جمل مملوءة ذهب وسبعين بهارا دنانير... وغيره من الاموال والممتلكات يمكن الرجوع اليها في كتب ابن سعيد الاندلسي والمسعودي.... هل جاء عمرو ينشر الاسلام او يكتنز الاموال ..سؤال يحتاج لاجابة.
ويعلق ابن ظهيرة علي هذا الوضع بقوله ( ولم تزل ملوك مصر ورؤساءها من عمرو بن العاص والي وقتنا هذا يجمع كل واحد منهم اموالا لاتدخل تحت الحصر. وكذا الامراء والوزراء والمباشرين علي اختلاف طبقاتهم كل منهم يأخذ أموالا لاتحصي في حياتهم) كتاب الفضائل الباهرة في محاسن مصر والقاهرةص30 ....صدقت يارجل وصدق كلامك وكلهم علي العهد مخلصون.
وعندما وضع عثمان بن عفان عمرو علي الحرب وابي سرح علي الخراج صاح عمرو ساخطا أأكون كماسك البقرة وغيري يحلبها ...هل هذا يرضي اهل مصر ان تكون مصرنا الحبيبة بقرة تحلب للغرباء , وفي هذا الصدد اسمع عمر بن الخطاب يقول لعمروبن العاص وحينئذ تستطيع ان تدرك هدف غزو العرب مصر في مقولة عمرو بن العاص ( نحن العرب من أهل الشوك والقرظ ... كنا اشيق الناس أرضا وشره عيشا, نأكل الميتة والدم ويغير بعضنا علي بعض.... فلو تعلم ماورائي من العرب ماأنتم فيه من العيش لم يبق أحد إلا جاءكم)
وتقول السيدة سناء المصري تكمن المفارق في هذا الحديث في ابراز حال أناس يعانون ضيق الموارد امام اناس يتيهون ببذخ العيش فلو علم هؤلاء العرب بما يتمتع به شعب مصر من الخيرات لمابقي احد منهم الا وجاء يعب خيراتها.
ويقول الطبري في تاريخ الرسل والملوك ص106 قول ابن العاص علي اجدادكم المصريين (إن مصر انما دخلت عنوة وانما هم عبيدنا نزيد عليهم كيف شئنا ونضع ماشئنا )
والمدهش دخل العرب مصر وكما يقول البعض ان الاقباط رحبوا بهم فماذا كان الجزاء, تقول السيدة سناء المصري الآتي: يقف الذمي بين يدي عامل الجزية ذليلا فيلطمه المحتسب بيده علي صفحةعنقه ويأمره بغلاظة وكبرياء أد الجزية ياكافر ويخرج الذمي يده من جيبه مطبوقة علي الجزية فيعطيها لع بذلة وانكسار صاغرا وصية الله الرحمن الرحيم في كتابه العزيز لخليقته التي ابدعها وللانسان الذي كونه وعجبي علي هذا الاله!!!!
اسمعوا ابن الخطاب يقول لابن العاص نصيحته الذهبية لحفر قناة امير المؤمنين بعد ان استخدم 120 الف مصري كسخرة في حفر القناة ( اعمل فيه وعجل اخرب الله مصر في عمران المدينة وصلاحها). وفي قول رحيم آخر ( كيف تعزهم وقد أذلهم الله) وعن الجزية يقول عدالته ( الجزية قائمة تكون لنا ولمن بعدنا احب الي من فئ يقسم ثم كأنه لم يكن).
وفي خطبة عصماء للفاتح ابن العاص الي جنوده (تمتعوا في ريفكم وكلوا من خيره ولبنه وخرافه وصيده وارتعوا خيلكم وسمنوها وصونوها وأكرموها فانها جنتكم من عدوكم وبها غنائمكم وحمل اثقالكم) عن ابن تغري بردي في النجوم الزاهرة 
وتقول سيادتها وقد كان عمربن الخطاب شديد التعصب للسيادة العربية القرشية فأخرج أهل الذمة من المدينة وتمني ان يخرجهم من الجزيرة العربية كلها وربما مصر ايضا بحجةانه (لايجتمع في المدينة دينان ) .
وعندما تكلم عمرو بن العاص عن ثقل الضرائب المفروضة علي اهل البلد يقول له عمر الفاروق العادل (يأكلهم العرب ماداموااحياء فاذا هلكنا وهلكوا اكل ابناؤنا ابناءهم مابقوا) الطبري في فتوح البلدان
لقد بلغ عدد المصريين الذين دفعوا الجزية يومئذ ستة ملايين رجال بالغيين لكن شرهت نفس عمرو لهذه الملايين وبعد ان رضي بدفع المصري دينارين طلب اكثر, بناء علي اوامر عمر. والمقريزي يذكر ان والي "اخنا" سأل عمرو عن مقدار الجزية الواجبة علي اهل مدينة "اخنا" فقال له عمرو وهو يشير الي ركن الكنيسة لو اعطيتني من الركن الي السقف مااخبرتك إنما انتم خزانة لنا ان كثر علينا كثرنا عليكم وان خفف عنا خففنا عنكم . ويقول عمرو عن المقريزي انه نادي علي اصحاب البلد قائلا من كتمني كنزا عنده فقدرت عليه قتلته !!!
اما اسري القبط اجدادكم من الرجال والنساء الذين سباهم عمرو بن العاص فقد وزعهم كجوار وعبيد علي قادة جيشه ورجاله المقربين , وبعث بالجزء الباقي منهم الي بلاده البعيدة في مكة والمدينة واليمن.
وفي وصية آخري لخليفة آخرعادل مثل عمربن الخطاب وهوسليمان بن عبد الملك للمتجبر والقاسي اسامة بن زيد(احلب حتي ينقيك الدم فاذا انقاك الدم حتي ينقيك القيح لاتبقيها لاحد بعدي) عن المقريزي في المقفي الكبير حقيقة. كان كل الخلفاء علي شاكلة بعضهم من الرحمة والعدل كما راينا اما الولاة فقد كانوا اكثر غلاظة واجراما علي اهلنا واسامه هذا يقول عنه المقريزي تفوق ماعمله فرعون واشتد علي اقباط مصر وأمر بقتلهم وأخذ أموالهم ووسم الرهبان بحيدة تدل علي اسمه........ حتي تمنوا الموت عن الحياة في ظل العرب .
أما الخليفة العادل الثالث معاوية بن سيفيان قسم اهل مصر الي ثلاث (أهل مصرثلاثة اصناف فثلث ناس وثلث يشبه الناس وثلث لاناس فاما الثلث الذين هم الناس فالعرب!! والثلث الذين يشبهون الناس فالموالي والثلث الذين لاناس المسالمة يعني الاقباط ) ومن هم الاقباط..؟ سوي مسلمين ومسيحيين مصر هذا في حالة الاخذ في الاعتبار اننا جميعا اقباط اما الرافضون فهم عرب قرشيين غازيين وهابيين وليس لهم وجود بين اهل مصر .
يقول توماس ارنولد المؤرخ ( ان حركة التوسع العربي كان عبارة عن هجرة جماعة بسيطة دفعها الجوع والحرمان الي ان تهجر صحاريها الجرداء وتجتاح بلاد اكثر خصوبة كانت ملكا لجيران اسعد حالا وحظا منهم ( د.سعيد عبد الفتاح في اوربا في العصور الوسطي).
واخيرا يقول ابن ظهيرة في النجوم الزاهرة وهو يخاطب مصر : ياارض مصر فيك الخبايا والكنوز ولك البر والثروة, سال نهرك عسلا كثر الله رزقك ودر ضرعك وزكا نباتك وعظمت بركتك وخصبت ولازال فيك يامصر خير مالم تتجبري وتتكبري او تخوني فاذا فعلت ذلك عداك شر ثم يغور خيرك .
ولكن لي كلمة اخيرة اهمس بها في اذن القارئ العزيز اذا كان هذا ماعمله العرب فينا لاننا كما يقولوا رحبنا بهم فكم يكون لو لم نرحب بهم !!!!
وفي الجعبة الكثيروالكثيرالذي لايعد ولايحصي ... حكايات لاتتسم الا بالظلم والقسوة والجهل واخبارها تهول وشرحها يطول, وتحوي مجلدات وكتب كثيرة لاحصر لها. ففي كل يوم من ايام الاحتلال العربي قصص يشيب له الولدان الصغار حتي قبل ان ينزلوا من بطون امهاتهم .لكن لي سؤال هام... لماذا غزا العرب بلدكم مصر..؟؟ هل من اجابة صادقة وأمينة
وهل يقبل شعب مصر الابي الذي احتمل هذه العذابات والاهانات ان ينتسب الي العرب والعروبة وهم اشد الناس كفرا ونفاقا .دعك ياعزيزي من الدين الان فهو في القلب والفؤاد .اما الذين ركبوا موجته هدفهم الوصول الي مآرب دنيوية... فلنستيقظ قبل ان ينتهي كل شئ وتعال نعيش حضارتنا المصرية التي دوخت العالم بعلمهم واختراعاتهم وآدابهم... واقرأوا التاريخ لتعرفوا الكثير الذي يستحق الفخر, فمصر للمصريين ولا وجود للوهابين والجزائريين.​
تاريخ نشر الخبر : 29/11/2009http:

http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33287


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب يبارك حياتكم


شكرا

للمضوع والمعلومات الجميله
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ولكني اري ان الكاتب الاصلي يخاف من ذكر الحقيقه كامله 

بسبب الخوف من الجهاد الاسلامي

ولكن شكرا له الذي استطع في ظل الحكم العربي الاسلامي ان يكتب هذا

تحياتي​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير بنت كلوج 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## بنت كلوج (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا
النهيسى و اوريجانوس وديدى
على
مروركم وتعضيدكم وتشجيعكم
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت كلوج

بالحقيقة يا بنت كلوج 

موضوع تشكري عليه

الرب يبارط مجهودك


----------



## بنت كلوج (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا
لمرورك اخى كليمو وتعضيدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ودراسة عميقة وجريئة شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد أبدعتى يا بنت كلوج ..

أنتى بالحق مصرية لست بالكلام بل بالعلم والثقافة وهما مصدر القوة ..

ياربت أخواتنا المسلمين لما يقروا المقالة دى أنا مش بطلب أنهم يصدقوها ولكن 

يفكروا فيها + تكون الدافع لهم للبحث فى التاريخ الحقيقى وليس المزيف أى البعيد عن الأهواء الدينية + يفكروا بالأمر بمنطقية ليكتشفوا من المستفيد + يقرروا مدى موقفهم إن كانوا يحبوا بلادهم ..

يستحق أعلى تقييم ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zezza (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا قمرة 
بابا كان دايما بيقولى ان المسيحيين الموجودين فى مصر هما خلاصة احسن المسيحيين فى العالم 
لانهم كانوا متمسكيين بدينهم اوى علشان كدة ما قدرش الغزو العربى انه ياثر عليهم رغم الضعف و الاضطهاد و الفقر و عدم القدرة على دفع الجزية 

شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بنت كلوج
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
واتمنى ان يقرأة من يتشدق بالسماحة الاسلامية
وان الغزو الاسلامى لمصر كان لتخليصها من الاضطهاد وعجبى
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم أختي الغالية
التاريخ يشهد وحتى بعض المفكرين المسلمين
مايهمني في هذا الموضوع هو:
أحيي أحبائي بالرب أقباط مصر 
رافعي صليب رب المجد رغم ما كان وما يجري حتى الان من اضطهاد
يدوم صليبكم أحبائي بالرب...


----------



## بنت كلوج (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوتى فى المسيح مينا وزيزا ود فكرى و وليم تل شكراااااااااااااااا 
لتشجيعكم وتعضيدكم
ربنا يبارك مروركم​


----------



## بنت كلوج (10 ديسمبر 2009)

عندك حق elias وهذا كان اعتقادى ولكن مجرد استنتاج شخصى الى ان قراته بالدليل ......مشكور مروركم ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2009)

> ويرد عمرو ويعترف بالثروة التي حلت عليه بعد حكم مصربحجج


_اه يا بلادى دايما خيرك مكفينى وزايد كنت اتمنى انك تكونى فقيره لتغرب عنك اعين الطامعين _
_شكراا للموضوع_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ستيفان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع في غاية الروعة 
شكرا" على مجهودك 
بركات الرب​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*دخول العرب مصر .. غزو أم فتح ؟!*

*
صلاح الدين محسن 
 
الحوار المتمدن - العدد: 1319 - 2005 / 9 / 16 
  
ندوة ، وتعليق :
علها المرة الأولي التي يدور فيها نقاش علني في التليفزيون المصري أمام عامة المشاهدين ، طرح قضية من ذاك النوع 
، وكان بقناة التنوير ، بحلقة من برناج " للود قضية " أذيعت منذ أيام ، ورأينا أنها جديرة بالتعليق عليها وان كانت نفس القضية قد طرحت مرات بالصحف والمجلات الثقافية بصفة خاصة بمصر ، الا أن الأمر بالطبع يختلف..
كان ضيوف البرنامج المتحاورون هم :
- دكتور اسحاق عبيد أستاذ الحضارة والتاريخ بكلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس
دكتور عبد المقصود باشا أستاذ التاريخ الاسلامي بجامعة الأزهر 
دكتور كمال فريد أستاذ اللغة القبطية بمعهد الدراسات القبطية 
الأستاذ محمد البدري الناشط والكاتب الليبرالي المصري - كما أفضل أن أقدمه - أو : كما قدمه البرنامج : " مهندس ، وحاصل علي دبلوم في الأنثروبولوجي " .. لا بأس..
مقدم البرنامج : الأستاذ أحمد عبد الظاهر ..
سوف نقدم انطباعاتنا وملاحاظاتنا حول ما دار بين المتحاورين بتلك القضية التاريخية البالغة الأهمية لما تثيره من حساسيات وطنية وعقائدية ، وطرح مثل تلك القضية بقناة تليفزيون مصرية هو في حد ذاته شيء مبشر ويدعو للتفاؤل ، ومؤشر انفتاح ثقافي هام ، وضروري حتي وان جاء من باب " بيدي لا بيد عمرو " .. حيث أن القنوات الفضائية غير المصرية تقدم وسوف تقدم الكثير ، من النور والتنوير بكل أنواعه ، من أي مصدر – أيا كانت أهداف ذلك - ، - وحتي وان كان عدد مشاهدي قناة التنوير بمصر ليسوا كمشاهدي باقي القنوات ، بل أقل في تقديرنا ، ولكنه خير - .. فان جاء التنوير من مصباحنا فمرحبا ، ويا حبذات .. وليست حبذا واحدة .. :
نبدأ بالمذيع – مقدم البرنامج - : 
كان محايدا جدا وقدم للندوة تقديما جيدا ، ولم يحاول الزج بأحد المتحاورين الي حظيرة قناعاته الشخصية ، أو دفعه 

دفعا أو نخسه نحو ذلك كما يفعل بعض مقدمي برامج التليفزيون المصري ، وأتذكر منهم المذيع" جمال الشاعر"
- علي سبيل المثال ، وانما قدم المتحاورين ووزع الأدوار بينهم وضبط مجري النقاش ، وكانت مداخلاته محسوبة ومهذبة ولم تتعد علي حقوق ضيوفه المتحاورين – كما يحدث كثيرا من مذيعين آخرين يتكلمون أكثر مما يتكلم ضيف البرنامج مما يدعو لدهشه المشاهد وتساؤله عن سبب احضار الضيف من الأصل ؟!!
يمكن تقسيم المتحاورين الي قسمين : القسم الأول .. اثنان يعملان بالتعليم الحكومي – أساتذة جامعات حكومية وهما : الدكتور اسحاق عبيد ، والدكتور عبد المقصود باشا .. – سبق تقديمهما - ... ومن المعروف أن التعليم في مصر لا يقدم تاريخ مصر – الحقبة العربية الاسلامية - بشكل يتسم بالأمانة العلمية ، وانما بالانحياز التام للعروبة والاسلام ، انحيازا يصل الي حد المغالطة ، ولا نغالي ان قلنا : بل والتآمر أيضا .. ، ولاعتبارات عدة منها : الارث التاريخي الاضطراري ، ومن ضمن هذا الارث مجاملة الحكام ، والعاطفة الدينية المشبوبة التي يمكن أن تجيز عدم الأمانة العلمية التأريخية ، وتجيز غير ذلك أيضا..!
أي يمكننا القول أن كلا من الدكتور اسحاق عبيد والدكتور عبد المقصود باشا هما : موظفان حكوميان – بدرجة أساتذة جامعة - .
ودستور مصر الذي وضعته الحكومة ولا تريد حتي الآن تغييره ينص علي أن مصر دولة عربية اسلامية .. فما الذي يمكن أن يقوله موظفو الحكومة – حتي وان كانوا بدرجة أساتذة جامعة – في الغالب - ؟!!
أما طرف الندوة الأخر : دكتور كمال فريد ، الأستاذ محمد البدري - سبق نقديمهما - فهما عكس الموظفين الحكوميين .. كلاهما حر من سلطة الوظيفة الحكومية .. تلك الحرية التي يمكن أن تعطي صاحبها بالاضافة الي العقلية الحرة بطبيعتها ، القدرة علي البحث واعتناق الفكر الحر .. أي أنهما مستقلان ..
وبذلك يمكن القول أن الفريقين كانا أشبه ما يكونان ب : حكومة ، ومعارضة ....
خطأ فادح :
وقع في ذلك الخطأ " الدكتور كمال فريد حيث لم يقدم المرجع الأصلي والرئيسي الذي يدلل به علي أن دخول العرب لمصر كان غزوا – أي احتلال ارتكب فيه العرب مثل كل ما ارتكبه أي احتلال من الجرائم والفظائع .. بالرغم من أن المرجع الرئيسي كان بين يديه ، وانما قدم مرجعا ثانويا – اذا اعتبر مرجع أصلا - فقد أذهلني عندما ذكر اسم السيدة الراحلة سناء المصري ، كمرجع له (!!) .. وهي مناضلة سياسية أحترمها ولكنها ليست مرجعا .. فهي ليست
معروفة بالقدر الكافي حتي بين المثقفين .. وان .. اعتبرناها مرجعا فهي مرجع اضافي .. لذا فقد استحق رد الدكتور عبيد عليه بأن تلك الكتب " كتاب سناء المصري " هي كتب الرصيف .. !، وأيده الدكتور عبد المقصود باشا ، في تعبير كتب الرصيف كوصف لكتاب سناء المصري الذي قدمه دكتور كمال كمرجع له بينما اسم بن عبد الحكم المرجع الرئيسي والذي رجعت اليه سناء نفسها ، بين يديه ..! وزاد علي ذلك الدكتور عبد المقصود باشا بالقول " انه يشك في أن يكون اسم " سناء المصري " اسما حقيقيا .. ووصل الأمر الي حد الهزل بقوله " انه لا يعرف ان كان الاسم – سناء – لرجل أم لامرأة ، وأضاف أنه يستشف من بين السطورأن الاسم هو لامرأة ، ساخرا من كون المرجع لامرأة – أزهري ...- !! ، فاذا بالدكتور كمال فريد يضيف اسما آخر لسبدة أخري ربما أقل شهرة من سناء المصري .. مما زاد من تهكم المتهكمين واصرارهما علي أن مراجع الدكتور كمال فريد ما هي سوي كتب الرصيف ..!
وانقاذا للموقف ، قال الأستاذ محمد البدري ، أن السيدتين ( المصري ، الكاشف ) كانتا أشجع من الكثيرين من الرجال في ذكر حقائق التاريخ بأمانة ..
أما ما كان جديرا بالقول وكنت أنتظره من كل من الدكتور فريد والأستاذالبدري فهو تقديم المراجع الرئيسية – ولا بأس من ذكر آخرين كاضافة ثانوية ، ان كانوا علي المستوي المرجعي .. – والمرجعان الأساسيان والهامان في تلك القضيه هما:
يوحنا النقيوسي : وهو مؤرخ مصري ،( مصري... ) كان قريبا من أحداث دخول العرب مصر 
بن عبد الحكم : وهو مؤرخ عربي ، ( عربي ..... ) " " " " " " " 
وكلاهما ذكر الفظائع والجرائم والبشائع التي ارتكبها العرب ضد المصريين عند دخولهم مصر ، وهي أشياء يشيب الغراب من هولها ..
وقد كان أول المتحدثين هو الدكتور اسحاق عبيد .. وبالرغم من أنه استاذ للتاريخ ، والقضية المطروحة للمناقشية هي تاريخية في المقام الأول ، وشديدة الحساسية بل والخطورة ، الا أنه بدأ كلامه بالشعر .. وبكلمات من أغنية فيروز عن المسيح والسيدة العذراء ... وكذلك استدعي مقولة كهنوتية للبابا شنودة تقول " مصر ليست وطنا نسكن فيه وانما هي وطن يسكن فينا " .. وهي مقولة كما ترون ، صلتها بالوطنية الرومانسية أكبر بكثير من صلتها بتاريخ مصر أو جغرافيتها .. الا بالتأويل الذي يتسع لكل شيء .. أي أنهامقولة حب رومانسي للوطن..
- روح الفريق المعد والمبرمج سلفا بين الدكتور اسحاق ، والدكتور عبدالمقصود كانت واضحة .. كل منهما يؤكد ما يقوله الآخر أو يساعده فيه ، وكأنهما يعزفان من نوتة واحدة ..
- - قال الدكتور عبد المقصود .. أن السيدة هاجر المصرية – زوجة النبي ابراهيم ، لم تكن جارية ، وانما أميرة مصرية وقعت بالأسر ، وأهديت له ( ملحوظة : وهكذا تكون الجارية .. وسواء كانت أميرة من قبل أو كانت خفيرة) – كان الدكتور اسحاق عبيد ، يتكلم عن ابن عبد الحكم كمؤرخ ، فان قيل عنه شيء يخالف قناعات الدكتور .. فانه يثور ويرد غاضبا : أشك في ابن عبد الحكم ، كمؤرخ ..!!
- - -- قال الدكتور اسحاق عبيد " أنا قبطي مسيحي ، والله العظيم .. ان العرب لم يفتحوا مصر عنوة .. " ، ثم كرر الدكتور الحلف قائلا " أقسم لالله العظيم ...... " وبالنسبة لي كانت تلك أول مرة أعرف فيها أن الحلف والقسم 
- من ضمن وثاق الحوار عند أساتذة التاريخ ... 
- ولأن المسيحية كديانة تحرم الحلف والقسم بتاتا " لا تحلفوا البتة ... " لذا فقد أحسست بالشك في كل ما قالة الدكتور اسحاق عبيد وخاصة قوله انه قبطي مسيحي ... 
- - الدكتور عبد المقصود باشا - أستاذ التاريخ الاسلامي بالأزهر – استشهد بأغنية للفنان محرم فؤاد للتدليل علي الوحدة الوطنية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين ، وبعدها مباشرة أضاف : " اذا طرح موضوع للنقاش فيجب طرحه من منهج أكاديمي وليس عاطفي .. 
- - الضرب تحت الحزام ( الشنكلة والكعبلة ) : 
- 
- أي انسان يريد هزيمة من يحاوره بطريقة الخدع الحربية يمكنه أن يباغته بسؤال عن اسم أو تاريخ من الممكن ألا يكون حاضرا علي الفور بالذاكرة ، وقد يهتز من يوجه اليه السؤال فيبدو مهزوما أمام المشاهدين .. وللأمانة لم ترتكب مثل تلك اللعبة سوي مرة واحدة من أستاذ التاريخ الاسلامي بالأزهر دكتور عبد المقصود باشا ، الذي فاجأ الأستاذ محمد البدري بسؤاله عن تاريخ تولي أحمد بن طولون للحكم .. ولم تكن هنا ضرورة لا للسؤال ولا حاجة للاجابة ! .. وألح الدكتور عبد المقصود في طلب الاجابة كمحاولة ل ( كعبلة ) محمد البدري بلعبة صغيرة ..! لاحراجه واظهاره بمظهر من الممكن أن يسقطه أمام العامة من المشاهدين ، ورد علي البدري قائلا : أنت أستاذ للتاريخ ..
- قال الأستاذ محمد البدري ، أن الانسان العربي غير منتج ، لأنه يحط في مكان العشب ليجهز عليه ثم يتركه لينتقل لمكان آخر ، أي أنه ينتج الجدب ...... ، وفي الحقيقة أن القول ليس شديد الدقة فقد يرد عليه بالقول : بل العربي منتج فهو ينتج الصوف واللحوم والألبان والجلود .. .
- ولكنه لا يتساوي مع المزارع المستقر المنتج المبدع الذي يقيم عمرانا وحضارة يطورها ويتطور معها ، بعكس الراعي البدوي الذي يعيش علي الترحال فلا يقيم حضارة ولا يطور ولا يتطور ، بل يمكن أن يسطو علي الحضارة والتطور والمتطورين وينقض عليها نهبا وسلبا وحرقا ..
- 
- مقاطعة المتحدث : 
- لم تشهد الندوة مقاطعات كثيرة من المتحدثين لبعضهم البعض ، سوي من الأستاذ الأزهري دكتور عبد المقصود باشا الذي قاطع الأستاذ البدري أكثر من مرة ، وتدخل مقدم البرنامج لأجل تحقيق الالتزام بآداب الحوار العلمي ..
- استطاع الدكتور عبد المقصود توجيه ضربة قاضيه الي الطرف الآخر في الحوار وهما دكتور فريد والأستاذ البدري – في نهاية البرنامج ، عندما قرأ سطورا من الهزل جاءت بأهم مرجع لهما - ابن عبد الحكم - .. وتلك ليست بالحجة الفاعلة عند المثقفين لأنهم يعرفون أن التراث العربي عموما حافل بمثل تلك التخاريف ، ويعرفون أن أي مرجع من الممكن أن يعتز به الدكتور عبد المقصود باشا ، به عشرة أمثال الهزل الذي قرأه ليدحر غريميه في الحوار .. ولكن عامة المشاهدين لا يعلمون ذلك ... لقد كان الدكتور عبد المقصود أكثر حيطة وعمل بقول : الحرب خدعة ، وكلام الدكتور عبد المقصود كان يحمل الكثير من الخدع القولية ، ولكنه بتلك الخدعة الأخيرة التي ختم بها البرنامج والتي كان من الواضح أنه كان يبيتها لمحاوريه وبحنكة شديدة، وفي ختام البرنامج .. ، حيث رفعت الأقلام بعد قوله وطويت الصحف ..
- نختم قولنا عن الندوة بالقول : انها كانت رائعة بصرف النظر عن لصالح من كانت الغلبة ولكفة من رجحت هل لكفة العروبة باعتبارها فتحا مبينا ؟! أم عليها باعتبارها احتلال أجنبي كأي احتلال واستعمار كأي استعمار ؟! لقد نجحت الندوة - في رأينا - لكونها ألقت عدة أحجار في بحيرة يحرص كثيرون علي أن تظل ساكنة تماما ، بل وآسنة ..(!!!).
-
​
*


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2009)

لك الأمة تحب الذهب والفضة والنساء والخيل ولذات الحياة " وتقول سيادتها:وثارت الكثير من الفتن والقلاقل فيما بين العرب بسبب تقسيم الغنائم ويذكر البلاذري عن تقسيم الثروة ( لكل رجل عربي مابين الفين الي الف الي تسع مائة....ولم ينقص احد عن ثلاث مئة )

*ثاااااااانكس على الموضوع المهم دة*​


----------



## الروح النارى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> تعال نعيش حضارتنا المصرية التي دوخت العالم بعلمهم واختراعاتهم وآدابهم... واقرأوا التاريخ لتعرفوا الكثير الذي يستحق الفخر​


 
*شكراااً*
*موضوع متميز*

*قتشوا الكتب لعلكم تجدوا فيها حياة*

*الحقيقه دائماًتظهر مهماكانت مظلمة*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## white rose (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*معلومات حلوة كتير

الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يثبت  

وله احسن تقييم يا بنت كلوج


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2010)

*اولا المقدمة اضحكتنى جدا لانها بتعبر عن غباء شديد وعن عقليتهم الى عمرها ما هتتتغير وهو بيكلمهم على الاساس ده ومعروف القصد ايه بس هما اى حاجة يحبوا يطبقوها ويخلوا الناس متتناقش فيها يدخلوا فيها الدين
يااه جنس عربى مع دين اسلامى .. خلطة شيطانية عملت مصايب 
ماهه الكاتب لازم يقول كدى لكن معروف مين شجع مين ومعروف ان الامور دى كلها مكتوبة فى القرأن
يعنى وقت ما يحب يطلعلك اية تقلك ده غلط هيحصل والعكس كمان وتناقضات وحاجة راائعة 
لسة مفهمة واحدة نفس الموضوع وقلتلها انتى ممكن يكون اصلك فرعونى بس امنتى بالاسلام وكدى مش هتبقى عربية بعضهم بيفهم وبعضهم لا

المشكلة فى الخلط جات من انهم محدش عارف اصله عربى او فرعونى اسلم
لكن احنا بيور لاننا اقباط كنا مسيحيين وفضلنا زى محنا

بس باين مكتوب على مصر تفضل طول عمرها خاضعة لاحتلال بس المرادى طول شوية واختلطوا مع بعض واكيد الى فاضل مننا مسيحيين الى اهلهم كانوا اغنية ودفعوا الجزية او اتعزبوا .. ربنا ينور عقولهم

موضوع رائع منك بنت كلوج وشكرا لناجى على التعليق على الحلقة بس الكلام فى المواضيع دى بالطريقة دى ملهوش اى فايدة بس فعلا  ممكن يُعتبر بداية احسن من لا شىء *


----------



## fox69 (15 يناير 2010)

موضوع كتبة احد المسلمين العقلاء مثلى


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2010)

يُفك لانتهاء المدة
شكرا لكِ المسيح يرعاكِ


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

> هذا هو سبب الغزو .
> كان هدف الاحتلال ثروة مصر وليس نشر الاسلام لانه لو كان الامر الثاني لنشروا الاسلام وتركوا البلاد كأي حملة تبشيرية آخري


​شكرا بنت كلوج

معلومات جميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت كلوج (1 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا لتعضيدكم............ربنايبارككم


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي المقال
المسيحين في مصر لاقو اكبر و اطول فترة اضطهاد
ربنا يكون معنا ويعطينا القوة*


----------



## بنت كلوج (2 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## meraa (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع ومعلوماته جميلة ميرسى ليكى


----------

